# Unsecured wireless network - how can I lock it out?



## ken5235 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi...

I recently started seeing a weak unsecured wireless network in my semi-rural neighborhood. This morning my laptop automatically connected to it after booting up, because my secured wireless network has been turned off overnight and I had forgotten to turn it on. I actually downloaded a couple of emails through that router.

How can I permanently lock out that other network? I've browsed various wireless setup options and can't find anything about that.

I am using a Dell C610 with XP Pro and a Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN card with a LynkSys wireless router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you configure your wireless client to only connect to preferred wireless networks, it won't connect to other networks unless you specifically ask it to. I'm assuming you're using Windows WZC here?


----------



## ken5235 (Jul 16, 2008)

johnwill said:


> If you configure your wireless client to only connect to preferred wireless networks, it won't connect to other networks unless you specifically ask it to. I'm assuming you're using Windows WZC here?



I could use some details...new at wireless.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a tutorial about how to configure for only preferred networks.

http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/wireless/?p=210


----------

